# Yarn groups by letter, not number



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I was googling to find out what "yarn group F" means and I came across this letters for yarn sizes chart on the Drops site. I believe this is the European method to size yarn? Thought it might come in handy for some.

http://www.garnstudio.com/yarn-groups.php?cid=19

Also this link is within the article-often people ask about doubling yarn to substitute for a size. I think Lion Brand has a chart. Here is Drops version.

http://garnstudio.com/faq.php?cid=19#yarns05b


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Had nooooo idea. Thanks for sharing the info :thumbup:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

btibbs70 said:


> Wow! Had nooooo idea. Thanks for sharing the info :thumbup:


all Drops Design patterns in my current email use letters. The nice thing is the one cowl I love and I'm guessing other patterns also give options: "2 strands A or one strand C". I think that's great.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the imfo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Interesting. The A group covers a multitude of sins though - 2ply through to 5ply all listed under A.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Hilary4 said:


> Interesting. The A group covers a multitude of sins though - 2ply through to 5ply all listed under A.


I know. I was comparing the letters to the numbers. Sure enough, Lace, fingering AND sport = group A! I will say dk an sport in my short experience are really close in size.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

THANKS :thumbup: I have saved both sites for future reference.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> I know. I was comparing the letters to the numbers. Sure enough, Lace, fingering AND sport = group A! I will say dk an sport in my short experience are really close in size.


I'd like yarn manufacturers to also include the wpi for the recommended needle size. I recently finished a pair of socks using Deborah Norville's sock yarn. I thought it seemed small so I knit my socks one size larger than normal and they are a perfect fit. I immediately cast on for another pair of socks using Paton's Kroy sock yarn which is considerably thicker so I used my normal size and they also fit perfectly. After this experience is check the wpi of both yarns. The Deborah Norville yarn is 32 wpi and the Paton's Kroy is 22 wpi!! Both are size 1 sock yarn!!! What a difference. I don't want to have to knit a swatch ever time I knit a pair of socks so from now on I'll check the wpi before I cast on. Lesson learned. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, I'm often searching for a translation to the grades of yarn stated in patterns,this will help.


----------



## Reina69 (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank You so much for the link.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.....it's very interesting to see this chart of sizes


----------

